# Probleme mit JTextfield und JTextarea



## ptheB (26. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin jetzt mit meinem Projekt schon etwas weiter, doch so ganz habe ich den dreh noch nicht raus. Egal wie ich es drehe und wende, ich schaffe es nicht. Ich möchte auf der rechten Seite im JTextArea die Chatnachrichten ausgeben (erstmal nur das grafische) und darunter in ein JTextField neue Nachrichten eintippen, um sie letztenendes per Button abzuschicken. Aber iwie überlagern sich immer beide Felder und die TextArea sollte "nicht beschreibar" sein. 

Danke für eure Hilfe


```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;        

public class GUI {


    private static final int Zeilen_SIZE = 6;                                    //Anzahl der Zeilen
    private static final int Spalten_SIZE = 7;                                   //Anzahl der Spalten
    private static Icon openIcon = new ImageIcon("images/Open.GIF");             //unbelegtes Feld
    private static Icon redIcon = new ImageIcon("images/Red.GIF");               //Feld belegt durch ROT
    private static Icon blackIcon = new ImageIcon("images/Black.GIF");           //Feld belegt durch SCHWARZ
    private static Icon redRollIcon = new ImageIcon("images/RedRoll.GIF");       //Mouseover-ROT
    private static Icon blackRollIcon = new ImageIcon("images/BlackRoll.GIF");   //Mouseover-SCHwARZ
    private static Icon redWinIcon = new ImageIcon("images/RedWin.GIF");         //Rot-Sieg
    private static Icon blackWinIcon = new ImageIcon("images/BlackWin.GIF");     //Schwarz-Sieg

    private FensterAbhoerer einFensterAbhoerer = new FensterAbhoerer();

    private JFrame frame;                                                        //GUI Fenster

    private JMenuBar menuBar;                                                    //Menüleiste
    private JMenu fileMenu;                                                      //Datei-menü

    private JButton[][] boardButtons;                                            //Spielfelder

    private JPanel panel;                                                        //panel für die Spielfelder

    public static void main(String[] args)
    {

      GUI connect4GUI = new GUI();
      connect4GUI.displayGUI();


    }


 //-----------------------------------------------------------------------
/**Erstellt ein neues Spielfeld
 */
    public GUI()
    {

        frame = new JFrame("Vier gewinnt - Ludwig , Paul , Patrick");
        frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.DO_NOTHING_ON_CLOSE);
        


        /*Neues Menü erstellen*/
        menuBar = new JMenuBar();
        fileMenu = new JMenu("Datei");
        JMenuItem newGameItem = new JMenuItem("Neues Spiel");                    //Neues Spiel
        JMenuItem quitGameItem = new JMenuItem("Beenden");                       //Spiel beenden
        MenuItemListener quitGameListener = new MenuItemListener();              //Abhörer für den Beenden-Button erstellen/initialisieren
        quitGameItem.addActionListener(quitGameListener);
        frame.addWindowListener(einFensterAbhoerer);
        frame.setSize(500,400);                                                  //Spielfeldgröße festlegen

        fileMenu.add(newGameItem);
        fileMenu.add(quitGameItem);
        menuBar.add(fileMenu);
        frame.setJMenuBar(menuBar);




        boardButtons = new JButton[Zeilen_SIZE][Spalten_SIZE];                   //alle Spielfelder
        panel = new JPanel(new GridLayout(Zeilen_SIZE,Spalten_SIZE));            //mittels Layoutmanager Spielfeld aufteilen


        newGameBoard();           //neues Spielfeld
    
    }  //constructor

//-----------------------------------------------------------------------
/**Erstellt ein neues Spielbrett
 */
    public void newGameBoard()
    {
        panel = new JPanel(new GridLayout(Zeilen_SIZE,Spalten_SIZE));
        
        frame.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
        frame.add(panel, BorderLayout.CENTER);                                   //Spielfeld mittig anordnen

        JPanel chatPanel = new JPanel();                                         //neues Panel für den Chat erstellen
        frame.add(chatPanel, BorderLayout.EAST);                                 //Chatpanel im "Osten" anordnen
        chatPanel.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
        chatPanel.add(new JTextArea(15, 20), BorderLayout.NORTH);                //JTextArea zur Darstellung der Chatnachrichten
//        chatPanel.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
        chatPanel.add(new JTextField("",2));                //JTextField um neue Nachrichten einzutippen
        chatPanel.setBorder(BorderFactory.createEmptyBorder(5,5,5,5));
        chatPanel.setBorder(BorderFactory.createTitledBorder("Chat"));           //Umrandung des Panels
         chatPanel.add(new Button("Peter"), BorderLayout.SOUTH);




        JPanel nordPanel = new JPanel();                                         //Panel dienen dem übersichtlicherem Design
        frame.add(nordPanel, BorderLayout.NORTH);
        nordPanel.add(new JLabel(""));
        
        JPanel westPanel = new JPanel();                                         //Panel dienen dem übersichtlicherem Design
        frame.add(westPanel, BorderLayout.WEST);
        westPanel.add(new JLabel(""));
        
        JPanel suedPanel = new JPanel();
        frame.add(suedPanel, BorderLayout.SOUTH);                                //Panel zur Anzeige des momentanen Spielstandes bei mehreren Spielrunden
        suedPanel.add(new JLabel("Spielstand 0:0"));
        

        int i,j;
        for (i=0; i<Zeilen_SIZE; i++)
        {
            for (j=0; j<Spalten_SIZE; j++)
            {
              boardButtons[i][j] = new JButton(openIcon);                        //normales icon = weißes Feld
              boardButtons[i][j].setRolloverIcon(blackRollIcon);                 //mouseover icon schwarz = black rollover


              boardButtons[i][j].setBackground(Color.WHITE);                     //Hintergrundfarbe = weiß
              panel.add(boardButtons[i][j]);
              if (i < Zeilen_SIZE - 1){
                  boardButtons[i][j].setDisabledIcon(openIcon);                  //Spielfelder die momentan nicht belegt werden können,
                  boardButtons[i][j].setEnabled(false);                          //werden hier der Belegung von Steinen ausgeschlossen
              }
              else{
                  boardButtons[i][j].setDisabledIcon(blackIcon);
              }
            }
        }

        panel.setBorder(BorderFactory.createEmptyBorder(5,5,5,5));

        frame.getContentPane().add(panel);

        frame.pack();                                                            //sorgt für die passende Fenstergröße
        frame.setVisible(true);
        frame.setEnabled(true);


    }


    public void displayGUI()                                                     //Anzeigen der Oberfläche
    {        

        frame.setEnabled(true);

    }
    
    class MenuItemListener implements ActionListener
    {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent ae)
      {
          String selection = ae.getActionCommand();
          if (selection.equals("Neues Spiel"))
          {
          frame.getContentPane().remove(panel);                                  //Falls der Button "neues Spiel" betätigt wurde, wird das Spielfeld gelöscht
          newGameBoard();                                                        //ein neues Spielfeld wird erzeugt
          displayGUI();                                                          //und angezeigt
          }
          else if (selection.equals("Beenden"))                                  //Falls der Button "Beenden" betätigt wurde, wird die Methode AnzeigenEndeDialog aufgerufen
          {

            anzeigenEndeDialog();
          }
      }
    }
    
    public class FensterAbhoerer extends WindowAdapter
    {
        //Ereignis Schließen des Fensters
        public void windowClosing(WindowEvent event)                             //Wird das Fenster durch den Benutzer geschlossen wird die Methode AnzeigenEndeDialog aufgerufen
      {
          anzeigenEndeDialog();
      }
    }
     
    private void anzeigenEndeDialog()
    {

      int ErgebnisEndeDialog = JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog                     //Anzeigen eines Bestätigungsdialogs
      (frame, "Soll die Anwendung wirklich beendet werden?",
          "Frage", JOptionPane.YES_NO_OPTION);

       if(ErgebnisEndeDialog == JOptionPane.YES_OPTION)                          //Wenn Ja gewählt, Anwendung beenden
       {

          frame.setVisible(false);                                               //Unsichtbar machen des aufrufenden Fensters

          frame.dispose();                                                       //Freigabe der Systemressourcen

          System.exit(0);                                                        //Schließen der Anwendung
       }
       else if ((ErgebnisEndeDialog == JOptionPane.CLOSED_OPTION)||              //Die Operation sorgt dafür, daß das Schließen des Mitteilungsfensters
                                                                                 //keine Auswirkungen auf das Anwendungsfenster hat
         (ErgebnisEndeDialog == JOptionPane.NO_OPTION))
       {

         frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.DO_NOTHING_ON_CLOSE);
       }
    }

}
```


----------



## The_S (27. Sep 2007)

Zu deinem 1. Problem: Reduziere bitte deinen Code auf das nötigste, da steht n Haufen zeug drin, was für dein Problem nicht relevant ist!

Um eine Textarea nicht editierbar zu machen, verwendet man die Methode - wer häts gedacht - setEditable(false).


----------



## André Uhres (27. Sep 2007)

chatPanel.add(new JScrollPane(new JTextArea(15, 20)), BorderLayout.NORTH); //JTextArea zur Darstellung der Chatnachrichten


----------

